# Worldcup oder Team?



## Biker-Sachse (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Ich werde mir dem nächst ein Pudel Dh Rahmen zulegen und muss mich noch zwischen Boxxer worldcup und team entscheiden, was passt besser ?!
Preislich würde beides in meinen Rahmen passen.
Und eher das 09er model oder 10er?
Ich fahre eig. nur Downhill Rennen auch.

Lg Julius


----------



## michar (24. Juli 2009)

ey..willst du jetzt fuer jeden scheiss ein thema aufmachen?! was fuer dich besser passt musst du selbst entscheiden...die worldcup hat einen klaren gewichtsvorteil da sie mit luft federt...bei der team hast du halt das sahnige ansprechverhalten einer feder...
gewichtstuning macht nur dann sinn wenns auch konsequent ist...die 300 gramm gewichtsersparnis kann man sich sonst mal wohin stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (24. Juli 2009)

wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## Biker-Sachse (24. Juli 2009)

Okd anke für die tipps

60kilo


----------



## mr proper (26. Juli 2009)

Würd ich eher zur Stalfeder Tendieren zwecks Ansprechen bei so wenig Gewicht merkt man das vlt noch mehr.

PS bald kann ich hier auch mit reden


----------

